# The last few afternoons in Gulf Shores



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Ive been lazy with reports but figured I'd share the last few outings. Fished the PM bite until just after dark from Sunday-Tuesday. The bait was extremely thick; menhaden, sardines and anchovies. With the amount of small bait and ladyfish I went to somewhat larger lures to "stand out" and the Rat L Trap was the ace in the hole after several other go-tos fell short. I was working the deeper cuts that had stronger current and would just wing the rattler into the fray and let it sink. I crank moderately fast keeping it on the bottom and the Reds piled on it. Monday was the best day with 7 reds and a few "flip releases" as I slid them up the sand. Also caught a couple flounder and a very hungry Stargazer.

I tried soft plastics, twitchbaits, top waters, etc. the Rat L Trap was the killer.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Stargazer


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Chris, that is a great pic of the Stargazer.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome report Chris!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

ChileRelleno said:


> Chris, that is a great pic of the Stargazer.


Thanks! He was certainly very aggressive.


----------



## TN-Trout Head (Sep 23, 2014)

*Stargazer...?*

Hey Chris,
I'm sure there are several of us "lurkers" who don't actually live in the P'Cola, Destin area so we don't get to fish there as much as you guys. Just out of curiosity, I have never seen nor heard of the Stargazer. Had not heard of a Ribbon fish either until I saw the big debate about boat length, motor size, sponsors, etc. directly related to King fishing. One of the guys mentioned trolling with ribbon fish....

Just for educational purposes, please elaborate on both of them if you would. I looked up a Ribbon Fish and saw several species indigenous to SE Asia but was not aware they lived in US Gulf coastal waters, or do they?

Thanks guys, never hurts to learn something, appreciate it.
Frank


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Search Southern Stargazer.

I'll give you one cool fact, they can generate an electrical charge and are capable of lighting you up if handled and your fingers find their happy spot.
The happy spot is on their head between the eyes.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The Stargazer is a sneaky joker. He buries himself in the sand with only his eyes protruding. Both eyes face directly upward giving him his name. They can generate an electric jolt of up to 50 volts via two organs behind the skull. You certainly don't want to grab them open handed. The shock is mild but gets your attention.

Ribbon fish (Atlantic Cutlassfish) are prime King baits as you read. There are different species worldwide and out local species thrives from inshore waterways and estuaries, to offshore canyons and bottom structures as deep as 300 fathoms. They can grow to over 5ft in length and actually have "barbed" teeth. I learned this horrible fact firsthand when handling my first ribbon fish when I was a kid.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice report and that is a nice shot of the stargazer! Camera or camera phone?


----------



## TN-Trout Head (Sep 23, 2014)

*Stargazers and Ribbon Fish*

Yep, read about the Stargazers ability to light you up, had no idea either of these were in Gulf waters and certainly learned something guys, thanks.

If I were to catch something as ugly as a Stargazer I can surely promise you that I would have second thoughts about touching that thang!

Also saw pictures of the ribbon fish. Truly they both look somewhat prehistoric, especially with those two front canine teeth.

Thanks guys, appreciate the knowledge and insights from you both.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Cool post! Awesome pics and info Chris. Way to ask TN!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Another good report Chris. What color (ahem) Rat L Trap were you using?

Ribbonfish are nasty bastards that will strike like a snake - and hold on! Ask me how I know.

I would say ask the ribbonfish how I taste, but it became an oatmeal-like mush shortly after it bit me.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The one pictured is "cocahoe minnow" and it's a killer on reds and flounder.


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

Nice report man. You keep writing these things up; I'm going to end up just having to bring my whole bass tackle box every time I come down.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Chris V said:


> The one pictured is "cocahoe minnow" and it's a killer on reds and flounder.


I need to go and learn to fish the surf. It should really be good in the fall. What weight is the bait you are using


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Chris V said:


> The one pictured is "cocahoe minnow" and it's a killer on reds and flounder.


Love that color and the silver with the blue back... some of my favorite baits


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

stauty trout said:


> Love that color and the silver with the blue back... some of my favorite baits


Probably one of the most recognizable and yet forgotten baits in so many fishing minds. Theyre much cheaper and in rough or dirty water can be incredibly effective. There should be at least a couple in every surf anglers tackle box.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Chris V said:


> Probably one of the most recognizable and yet forgotten baits in so many fishing minds. Theyre much cheaper and in rough or dirty water can be incredibly effective. There should be at least a couple in every surf anglers tackle box.



They're great under the lights in the wintertime as well... Reds and specks love em wakes em up a little when that cold water slows em down


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

